# Bitting



## aneczkact (1 mo ago)

Hello,
My almost 3yo, neutered Vizsla bit my girls 3 times already. First time it happened in February. I was on the bed with him when my daughter entered the room and he jumped at her. The last to incidents happened last week. On Tuesday he bit my younger when she was reaching to pick up an ornament from the floor. he was nearby and chewing on his bully stick. On thursday my older daughter just walked by a couch that he was on and he went after her. 
We were lucky that in all cases it was just the hand but i can't image if it was face or neck :-(
We love him and would love to keep him but on the other hand I can't imagine something happened to my girls because of him. Vet is suggesting anxiety medications. We are going for blood work. I called multiple trainers and behaviorists and they all have a long wait list.
Any suggestions ? any chance of rehoming him with that history ?
Thank You
Anna


----------

